# Great way to"request" tips



## Toddorado (Feb 5, 2017)

Saw this somewhere else but don't really have the nerve to put it up in my car. Post a sign that says, "ON A SCALE OF $1.00 TO $10.00, HOW ATTRACTIVE ARE YOU?" LOL!


----------

